# Retrofited Boost Gauges



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

So the dealer came through its done and it seems they did a good job. Also had the RNS 510 mounted with the bluetooth module getting it home in 9 days cant wait!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

wow, really nice!!!

And loving the rims!


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh hells yeah! I am going to pay my dealer a visit and tell them to get cracking!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Wow that looks great! That Herbie is Amazing!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the question on everybody's mind is, "How much did that cost you?" I would love to get it done, but I expect that it ain't cheap.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

TBH it was a used car and I refused to buy it unless it had the gauges so it didnt cost me anything. But the salesman said about 400$ worth of parts and 8 hours worth of mechanic time. He may have been lying to sell me the car and making me feel like i was getting a good deal so cant be sure.

The original top dashbord was cut with a dremel and stuff like that.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

There shouldn't be any dremeling involved to perform this mod, from what I've seen in the technical documents... but it's an awesome mod anyway!!


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

My dealer wants to know if they cut into the wiring loom or used a VW genuine patch harness. Do you know by any chance?

Thanks


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

My new favorite rendition of Herbie :heart:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Isola sorry i do not know.


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

Yes you will have to cuts hole in the dash to feed harness through, as well as cut tabs off the guage pod housing as there are no slots in the dash for these. There are some good pics and how to here.....

http://www.wetdub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=16685&start=90

I will be doing mine a little later but using aftermarket gauges as the stock ones seem a bit lame and useless.

I'm still pissed mine didn't come with the gauges or HID/LED headlights


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like Kufatec has the wire harness now to retro fit the gauge pod if you want it. http://www.kufatec.com/shop/en/volk...tional-instrument-new-beetle-5c?tab=anleitung


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

jzv said:


> so the dealer came through its done and it seems they did a good job. Also had the rns 510 mounted with the bluetooth module getting it home in 9 days cant wait!




*awesome!!!!!*


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Can some one tell me what wheels are on Herbie????


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Do you know what was involved with the 510 retrofit? Very intrigued...


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

I love the herbie look! Mine is blue, and I took it and got a quote on a full wrap to look like herbie... They were over $3000!!! Holy ****!! I could understand paying that if the car was ugly and needed paint, but not to cover my nice paint!! I know people in the industry and could get the car painted for that, jams and all. And that's good for more than the 5 years the vinyl company said they could guarantee their wrap for... Anyway, I still envy you!


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Skal my friend.... :beer:


----------

